# How to format hard drive and still keep windows 10?



## JanJan (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a laptop that came with windows 7. I just recently updated to windows 10 with the OTA update. 

I would like to clean out my hard drive but still want to keep a genuine windows 10 (like I have installed a fresh copy of windows 10). How can I do it?

Thank you


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2015)

You need to read your Windows 10 key which was given to you when you upgraded to Win10. I think there are tools. Look for them. Then you have to download a clean untouched Windows 10 ISO image, format the drive and install it clean.

There is a second option, under Recovery menu in Windows 10 that installs the system clean, but I don't think it's as clean as doing it with ISO...


----------



## Ebo (Aug 24, 2015)

First look if your win 10 has been activated, if that all okay. DL the tool from Microsoft to make either a DVD or a USB key with a image of win 10.

Then you can just make a format C, remove the partition on C drive and install it right way from your media and make a clean install.

Activation key, you dont neeed it, since it has been bound to your machine, and it will activate automatically over the net.

Ive done it on my machine, and there no troubble at all, takes only a few minuttes.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2015)

Though just formatting C: drive isn't enough. Old Windows created one extra hidden partition and Windows 10 creates another one, both together taking almost 1GB of space.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Though just formatting C: drive isn't enough. Old Windows created one extra hidden partition and Windows 10 creates another one, both together taking almost 1GB of space.



Those are recovery partitions and can be reused.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 24, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Those are recovery partitions and can be reused.



There is also the MBR partitions.

When you install 10 just deletes all the partitions. A recovery partition will not work after 10 clean install anyway. (Mine didn't)

To be safe I would log into a Microsoft account after the upgrade. It saves the HWID Then clean install you don't need a key. If it doesn't activate just log back into the MS account


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 24, 2015)

Ebo said:


> First look if your win 10 has been activated, if that all okay. DL the tool from Microsoft to make either a DVD or a USB key with a image of win 10.
> 
> Then you can just make a format C, remove the partition on C drive and install it right way from your media and make a clean install.
> 
> ...




This is how it's supposed to work. But as someone who just had to reformat a bad windows 10 install and scramble to find my key after it isn't always the case.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 24, 2015)

All you need to do is make sure you log in with the same account. Windows 10 is tied to your hardware not a key. I have low leveled all partitions and reinstalled using a DVD onto a single blank partition. Once its installed it asks you to log in using your MS account. When you do Windows 10 automatically activates. No key necessary.

Now if you changed Mobos you are going to have a bad day.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2015)

1) Verify it is activated by right-clicking on the start button, selecting System, scroll down to the bottom, and it should say "Windows is activated."  If it does not, make sure the computer has internet access, click on activate windows now and then close it when it asks for a key.  Let it sit there for a few minutes and it should switch to activated.  Microsoft now has a hardware ID for you Windows 7 upgrade.

2) Install Windows 10 from the install media (likely one of the ISOs).  *Make sure the ISO matches what was originally installed and activated.*  For example, don't use a Win 10 Pro ISO to install Win 10 Home.  It won't work activate.

3) Once you get back into Windows, repeat step #1 when the system has internet access.  It should automatically grab the key and activate.




ShiBDiB said:


> This is how it's supposed to work. But as someone who just had to reformat a bad windows 10 install and scramble to find my key after it isn't always the case.


Windows 10 can install without a key.  It just assumes trial mode if you do.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 24, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> You need to read your Windows 10 key which was given to you when you upgraded to Win10. I think there are tools. Look for them. Then you have to download a clean untouched Windows 10 ISO image, format the drive and install it clean.
> 
> There is a second option, under Recovery menu in Windows 10 that installs the system clean, but I don't think it's as clean as doing it with ISO...


Incorrect. Activation is done via devices registered to your Microsoft account. At least for the update then you get the ISO format and install,and then use your Microsoft account as your sign in,and it'll activate if the device is registered to the account. You need to check this before hand.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 24, 2015)

It isn't tied to your Microsoft Account.  Even if you use a Local Account, Windows will still activate because it's looking at hardware, not users.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 25, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It isn't tied to your Microsoft Account.  Even if you use a Local Account, Windows will still activate because it's looking at hardware, not users.



That HWID is tied to your Microsoft account.

Just as Mailman said. That is where it pulls the key from.


----------



## squeezehat (Aug 25, 2015)

It is _not_ tied to any MS-account.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 25, 2015)

W8/10 activation info is stored along with EFI/UEFI keys on modern motherboards. Unless you installed W10 in bios boot mode (non-EFI/UEFI), you can wipe your storage and reinstall it without any need for activation.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2015)

That's only true if Windows came preinstalled on the machine.  If it isn't preinstalled (e.g. bought Windows for System Builders), the key isn't in the BIOS.  You can tell what machines have the key in the BIOS by noting there was never a COA label on it but it is still Genuine Windows.


----------



## yesyesloud (Aug 25, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's only true if Windows came preinstalled on the machine.  If it isn't preinstalled (e.g. bought Windows for System Builders), the key isn't in the BIOS.  You can tell what machines have the key in the BIOS by noting there was never a COA label on it but it is still Genuine Windows.


Bios as in legacy? (U)EFI is another approach.

Once (U)EFI data is written, it won't be erased/overwritten unless some other OS setup process does so.

I reinstalled W10 thrice (one update, two clean installs), and despite having modular UEFI on my motherboard (I can store/back up many UEFI profiles and pick one for active), the first W10 key remained untouched since the update and I wasn't required to enter it at any moment when reinstalling. I simply didn't have to touch UEFI settings at all, W10 key data was still there.

It won't harm to retrieve the activation key manually, of course. I'm just saying it won't be necessary for reinstalling W10 in many cases currently.

As (U)EFI keys aren't kept on your storage, a new W10 setup will retrieve compatible ones if pre-existent. Even a modern W7 key embedded in your (U)EFI system will allow you to install W10 without activation headaches.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 25, 2015)

Legacy BIOS can have the Windows license embedded in a motherboard ROM just like UEFI BIOS can.  Legacy BIOS will still have a COA label with key though where Microsoft doesn't issue COA labels to systems with a preloaded key in UEFI BIOS.

In both cases, the key is in a separate ROM chip.  It is stored completely separate of the firmware.  In the case of Windows XP, you needed an OEM disk which would automatically pull the key from that ROM during the install process.

I'm talking about Windows XP and newer above, not Windows 10.


With Windows 10, there's four approaches:
1) retail key - unchanged since at least Windows 95
2) System Builder key - unchanged since at least Windows XP.  This includes a COA label to affix to the machine providing the key and certifying it is genuine.
3) OEM key - could be integrated into the BIOS and/or have COA (depends on version of Windows).
4) Windows 10 upgrade key - technically the same as System Builder key but the COA is your old Windows 7/8.1 COA (if one exist) but that key is always the same and having that key tells the activation wizard to fetch a hardware ID from Microsoft.


----------



## Ebo (Aug 26, 2015)

Mine is activated, and Ive NEVER had a any MS-account and I never will. They know enuff anyway.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2015)

That would explain why during a clean install I updated and cleared the BIOS. I had to log in to activate it.


----------



## JanJan (Sep 6, 2015)

Ok so I gave up on windows 10 and restore back to windows 7. Thank god they give you that option in case of instant regret.

My question now is: can I clean out my HD and still get a genuine windows 7?

EDIT: can someone confirm if this method works? http://smallbusiness.chron.com/wipe-everything-off-hard-drive-except-os-56796.html


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2015)

I did a clean install and used my Windows 7 key that I upgrdaded. It accepted the key but it wouldn't activate until Windows was done installing. Kind of weird but, it seems to have worked for me.


----------



## Drone (Sep 7, 2015)

That bullshit about account. If you upgrade from 7/8.1 to 10 you only need internet to activate your machine. LOL I remember the very first day when people complained they couldn't activate Win10,. Turned out MS servers were overloaded because many people upgraded and wanted to activate. Now activation works without problems.


----------



## Schmuckley (Sep 7, 2015)

JanJan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a laptop that came with windows 7. I just recently updated to windows 10 with the OTA update.
> 
> ...


Image it to another drive with Acronis or Norton Ghost.


----------

